# RCI nightly stays



## traveldaddy (May 24, 2014)

Anyone have any experience with this? How did it work for you? Was it good value?

Question on the $39 transaction charge, does it work like the rest of the system, with one charge per day? or per reservation?

I am thinking of a long drive for a week vacay, but might consider a one night stayover part way both to and from the week stay, so can I book two different nights with one $39 transaction fee if I do it in advance on the same day?

Any other 'experience' or suggestions are certainly appreciated.

Craig


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 24, 2014)

As most resorts and their HOAs budget for a 7 night stay with 1 re-set (full housekeeping) of a unit, with RCI Nightly stays (otherwise known in RCI Points as less than a full week), the most WILL most like charge you a full housekeeping fee bases on the unit size. So besides the MFs on your Wyndham points and the reservation fee (which should be MORE than $39) you will have a resort Housekeeping fee. 

Motels should look better for a place to sleep while on the drives to & from the resort.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (May 24, 2014)

Another option is the Wyndham discount for hotel stays

https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffr/member/services/travel_deals.do

You may also call 1-877-670-7088 to reserve a room at participating locations. Be sure to provide the discount ID number *1000008722* when booking to receive the discount.

Cynthia T.


----------



## traveldaddy (May 24, 2014)

*Thanks for the answers*

Thanks to you both.

I have a transfer in process for Wyndham - deed is apparently recorded, but no Wyndham account yet. Reading the owners guide only goes so far......and I want to start planning for next year when my use starts.....March Break maybe . 

I am a firm believer in learning from others rather than the hard way, so I appreciate the help a lot.

Craig


----------



## Bigrob (May 25, 2014)

*Not an option*

I don't think RCI Nightly stays will be an option for you. If you are a resale owner (which I presume you are) then you only have a weekly option in trading through RCI.

I have an RCI account separate from Wyndham with both points and weeks, as well as the Wyndham RCI account. Through the Wyndham side, what you can use Wyndham points to trade for are weeks only (the way you can tell is whether your program fees are .55/K point or .57/K point, unless you are hitting the minimum fee which is possible).

Regardless of whether it's even an option, it probably is not going to make economic sense based on the fees you will get charged as a result.


----------



## rapmarks (May 25, 2014)

7 years ago we got RCI nightly stays, the minimum was three nights, we booked a two bedroom in Orlndo fo three weeknights, we had to pay a fee and a cleaning fee, but it was a lot nicer and a lot less cost than a hotel, we wer at Hilton Grand Vacation REsorts on the I drive.  We are not Wynda membes, just RCI weeks members.  they used to advertise this, limited number of resorts participating.  I a not sure it is still in existence, not RCi points or any thing like that.


----------



## north (May 26, 2014)

I have an upcoming reservation for more than 7 days but less than 2 weeks using RCI nightly stays.  The increases in the RCI exchange fee stops at 7 days, so the extra days only cost more Wyndham points.

Should I expect to pay an extra housekeeping fee for the extra days after the full week stay?  I know the resort charges a fee for stays of less than a week.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 26, 2014)

Probably but it depends.  They may be willing to skip the regular 7 day one and then just do it at the end and not charge you.  I own at one where the weekend housekeeping is paid to a 3rd party service and the HOA pays a flat fee regardless of how many units are cleaned that day (usually all in the summer and a lot less in the winter).  The housekeeping for exchangers using points and checking out during the week is paid per unit so for example if the cleaning people have to come on  Mon-Thursday they charge per unit.

I am sure other resorts do it differently.  So you can call and find out or just assume you have to pay at check in and be pleasantly surprised if you don't have to.


----------



## A.Win (May 26, 2014)

I haven't used Nightly Stays but I probably will try it soon. Here are 2 other factors to consider.
1. It is a good way to use extra RCI points that may be expiring. Lots of people don't have enough points or time for a full week. So the "cost" of the points is almost 0 if you can't use them for a week.
2. Another downside for short stays is the checkin and checkout times. Arriving at 4 PM and leaving at 10 AM can be inconvenient. Most hotels that are not full, will give you several extra hours on the front or back end if you need them.

I didn't realize that you could book for more than 7 nights. Is 14 nights the maximum?

I assumed that cleaning fees was included, but I guess I was mistaken. Seems to me that if a place agrees to participate in Nightly Stays, it should agree to waive cleaning fees too, just as guests don't pay for cleaning in hotels.


----------



## north (May 26, 2014)

I don't know if there is a maximum for how many days you can book.  I just looked at the Manhattan Club, and it is possible to book a 3 week stay there from March 18 to April 8 for only 270 000 Wyndham points and a 7-day RCI fee.  I think it just depends on how many consecutive nights are available.


----------



## Explorer7 (May 27, 2014)

north said:


> I don't know if there is a maximum for how many days you can book.  I just looked at the Manhattan Club, and it is possible to book a 3 week stay there from March 18 to April 8 for only 270 000 Wyndham points and a 7-day RCI fee.  I think it just depends on how many consecutive nights are available.


 A heads up for some and a reminder for others Manhattan Club charges a $30 per day "hospitality fee" for RCI stays.


----------

